# Keeping 2 Hermanns together



## kellieA113 (Jun 28, 2015)

Question;
I have 1 Hermanns tortoise called Squirt.
I am thinking of getting another tortoise but have had mixed views from the Internet and forums about not keeping 2 together.
How can pet shops keep them together and not have a problem and I've seen a few people on various forums have 2 together. 
If it helps I believe squirt is male any help would be much appreciated on this subject


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 28, 2015)

Tortoises are solitary creatures. They don't get lonely and they don't want, or need, company. In the wild they roam large distances, meet up to mate and move on. 

Keeping two is a bad idea. One becomes dominant and the subordinate one becomes withdrawn, stops eating and can become very ill indeed. Bullying may be physical or mental or both. Gender plays no part in their tendency to bully or be bullied. 

Groups of 3 or more may work in a very large enclosure with plenty of sight barriers. However, torts must always be kept entirely separately, in quarantine, for a good 6 months to prevent either passing illness onto the other. Even then there is no guarantee that you won't have to separate them permanently.

As for how pet stores get away with it.., since when have they proved to be the best source of knowledge about animal husbandry? You will not see the problems they have.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2015)

Pairs are different than groups. Groups can sometimes work out, but not always. JoesMum spelled it out nicely.

What a pet store gets away with temporarily while they wait to sell their animals, should not be the model for what is optimal.


These might help convince you:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bad-day-for-baby.114328/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pairs.34837/

If you want two tortoise, I think that is awesome. Just keep them in separate enclosures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 28, 2015)

The best place for up to date tortoise information is right here.
Some of the information elsewhere on the net is old and out-dated, even dangerous sometimes.
Pet shop tortoises kept in big groups are NOT 'happy'.
Tortoises are 'happiest' alone.


----------

